# Available



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I'm usually available on short notice. I'm not too shabby around a boat.
PM's and e-mail are checked daily!

Thanks Mont, great idea!!!


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

Due to high gas prices I will be looking for a ride instead of taking my boat out much. I'll pay share of expense. I'm available sunday through wednesday.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> I'm usually available on short notice. I'm not too shabby around a boat.
> PM's and e-mail are checked daily!
> 
> Thanks Mont, great idea!!!


Don't kid yourself Patrick...you're real shabby. LOL


----------

